# Black plastic trim restorer



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

Yesterday when I was giving the car a good clean ready for summer and testing the AB Snow Foam lance (Good results for first time use) I noticed that some of the black plastic trim has faded to a smokey grey and looks a bit untidy. What is the favourite product to rectify this? I want to get it back to as black as possible? Thanks


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Wouldn't it just be easier to look in the section on exterior trim? There are loads of different products and it would save you lots of time waiting for responses :thumb:


----------



## TurboAD (Apr 10, 2013)

Loads of products mate I use sonus, but I think sonax do one what's supposed to be mega, there is a vid somewhere what shows it, clean your car maybe has the review not sure seen it somewhere


----------



## TurboAD (Apr 10, 2013)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/for...41&highlight=Sonax+bumper+restore#post4054441


----------



## TurboAD (Apr 10, 2013)

:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autosmart Trim Wizard
Autosmart Vinyl Sheild
Autofinesse Revive
AG Bumper care


All very good products :thumb:


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Revive gets my vote


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

CarPro PERL for me :thumb:

Although I've got some Sonax Plastic Restorer Nano and so far it looks good.


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

I like CG New look trim gel, works nice on those textured plastics


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

see also the Nanolex trim rejuvenator..A tiny bottle that ll let you speachless.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

c4 for long term durability , wolfs black out is also a good restorer


----------



## SuperNik (Apr 13, 2009)

+1 revive


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Carpro Perl
CG New look


----------



## Dan730d (Jan 11, 2013)

For a quick cheap fix, you could try CarPlan Black Trim Wax which costs about a fiver and is available almost everywhere... I was quite pleased with the effect on my mirror surrounds. 

If this doesn't last or you're not happy with the results, you could try one of the more expensive alternatives as above.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Another for revive here, used it on my Mums car and she asked how I'd made the plastics look so good again.

Also managed to randomly thank someone in this thread, stupid touchscreen!


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Having a MINI, get used to having tons of plastic trim. GTechniq are the people to go to, most other products will cover it and will fade after a few weeks.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

car pro d lux

have a look at this for 50/50 pics

also lasts well,and beads up ,winner everytime

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=304259


----------

